# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  Open Source Project شروع یک پروژه کد باز

## once4ever

بنظرم اومد یک پروژه سورس باز با کمک دوستان شروع کنیم. 
حالا از دوستان میخوام که نظر و ایده اشون در این مورد اینجا بنویسند.
درمورد موضوع (اولین تجربه) این کار گروهی بنظرم یک برنامه ساده Win Application که با بانک اکسس کار کنه خوب باشه. از اول شروع میکنیم و هر نوع فرمی که بنظرمون میرسه ممکنه تو یک برنامه کاربرد داشته باشه درست میکنیم. بالطبع ممکنه جدولها و فیلدهایی به بانک اضافه بشه
از یک فرم ساده گرفتن اطلاعات اولیه یک شخص یا کالا گرفته تا یک فرم محاسبه و نمایش اطلاعات
تو نگاه اول ممکنه مدیریت کردن این برنامه با سلیقه های مختلف سخت باشه اما فکر کنم شروع که بشه به جای خوبی برسه.
هدف از شروع اینکار اینه که یک برنامه نویسی حرفه ای و درست (بر اساس اونچه که دات نت برای اون ساخته شده ) انجام بدیم و هربار بهینه تر بشه.
درمورد محل انجامش هم به دلیل اینکه یکسری امکانات برای راحت بودن درنظرم هست یکجای دیگه قرار میدیم بدون محدودیت ثبت نام . ولی سوالها و صحبتها همینجا انجام میدیم.
1. موضوع پروژه
2. نحوه برگذاریش
3. و هرچیز دیگه ای که به ذهنتون میاد

ممنون

----------


## am_abbas65

به نظر من موضوع پروژه برنامه ای باشه که از طریق اینترنت به دیتا بیس وصل بشه و عملیاتی رو انجام بده.
مثلا نوشتن برنامه برای شهرداری های کل کشور که فکر کنم هر نوع اطلاعاتی توش هست از مسکن و نقشه و ...... گرفته الی آخر. سنگین هست ولی خوب دیگه هر اطلاعاتی بخوای توش هست

----------


## once4ever

> به نظر من موضوع پروژه برنامه ای باشه که از طریق اینترنت به دیتا بیس وصل بشه و عملیاتی رو انجام بده.


دقیقا این میتونه تو امکانات مختلف برنامه که اضافه میکنیم قرار بگیره.



> آقا نظر منم این هست که یک مجموعه کمپاننت گزارشگیری بسازیم البته می دانم که کریستال ریپورت هست اما خوب به نظرم رسید چیزی بسازیم که هم کاربردی باشه هم اینکه تجربه هامون را زیاد کنه.


 این موضوع خیلی تخصصی هست. بنظرم از پایه شروع کنیم بهتر باشه.

ممنون

----------


## merlin_vista

به نظر من بیاید یه برنامه حسابداری آنلاین بنویسیم ! که طرف با ثبت نام در آن یک نسخه از برنامه  را برای خود داشته باشد و بتونه حساب های خود را ذخیره کنه . یعنی مثل این که شما با ثبت نام در ایمیل یاهو ساحب یک اکانت میشود و میتوانید از آن سرویس استفاده کنید !! در اینجا هم با ثبت نام بتوانید یک برنامه حسابداری آنلاین داشته باشید !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

امیدوارم منظورم را فهمیده باشید !

----------


## Amir Oveisi

نرم افزارهای online تو مملکت ما زیاد طرفدار نداره! نه که سرعت اینترنت خیلی توپه!!!

----------


## mahtab_18

به نظر من حالا که می خواهیم برای پروژه وقت بذاریم ، بهتره که از اول با بانکهای اطلاعاتی روز دنیا همچون sql server 2005  کار کنیم .

----------


## hmm

> به نظر من بیاید یه برنامه حسابداری آنلاین بنویسیم ! که طرف با ثبت نام در آن یک نسخه از برنامه را برای خود داشته باشد و بتونه حساب های خود را ذخیره کنه . یعنی مثل این که شما با ثبت نام در ایمیل یاهو ساحب یک اکانت میشود و میتوانید از آن سرویس استفاده کنید !! در اینجا هم با ثبت نام بتوانید یک برنامه حسابداری آنلاین داشته باشید


اگه WinApp بخواهید بنویسید که اصلاً جالب نیست اگه هم WebApp بخواهید بنویسید که موضوع این تاپیک نمیشه

----------


## once4ever

دوستان لطفا اگر تمایلی به همکاری تو این زمینه دارند هم اعلام کنند که ببینیم اصلا آمادگی شروع یک همچین کار گروهی اونم* کدباز* (با فرهنگی که فعلا ما داریم) وجود داره یا نه
- این کار اگه شروع بشه برای تمام شرکت کننده هاش و تمام افرادی که به اینجا سر بزنند 100% آموزنده خواهد بود.
- مطمئنا خیلی زمان میبره و بررسیهاشون زمانگیر هست
- برنامه نویسی اصولی و بر اساس منطق 

1. موضوع پروژه که از ابتدای کار بهتر هست ساده و کلی باشه و بعدها هرقسمتی از آن تخصصی میشه (مثلا گزارش گیریها و ...)
2. موضوع یک پروژه ویندوزی (چند لایه ) هست که بعدا قابلیت اجرا توی web هم به اون اضافه میشه (با تغیر لایه های خارجیش)

لطفا مشکلتون برای همکاری اینجا بنویسید چون این میتونه یک حرکت فرهنگی هم باشه و احتیاج به فرهنگ کار گروهی داره
ممنون

----------


## ARA

من دوست دارم باشم 
فقط تا حالا تجربه گروهی نداشتم و شاغلم کمتر وقت میکنم ولی هستم

----------


## sasanazizi

به نظر من هم ایده خوبی است فقط پروژه که میخوایم شروع کنیم چیه باشه 
شما خودتون 3 تا پروژه انتخاب کنید و بعد با اکثریت یکیشو انتخاب میکنیم

----------


## Sorenaa_s

پیشنهاد من اینه که روی یه CRM - Customer Relationship Managment کار کنیم

----------


## BeyondMicrosoft

با سلام 
نظر من اینه که بیایید 2 تا Class Library ایجاد کنیم برای ارتباط با SQL و اکسس تا کاربر به راحتی با متدهای این دو کلاس دستورات SQL را انجام بده توضیحاتی را در این فرم گزاشتم بد نیست شما هم یک نگاهی بیندازید و شروع کنیم : 
http://www.developercenter.ir/Forum/...ead.php?t=7435

----------


## Javad_Mail

من یه نظر دارم.
به نظر من برنامه های حسابداری خیلی سخت و سنگین باشه و بدرد هیچکی نمی خوره .
بیاین یه نرم افزار بنویسین که اطلاعات سایت رو به صورت  offilen به کاربرا بده و مدیران و غیره بتونن اطلاعات رو به صورت Offilen داخل اون بنویسن و بعد از اولین اتصال به اینترنت اطلاعات بروز رسانی بشه . اینجوری هم همه می تونن خیلی چیزا یاد بگیرن هم بدرد خیلی ها می خوره.

----------


## azarin62

سلام

یه برنامه بنویسیم که اطلاعات یک سایت رو از روی Local  به روی سرور انتفال بده .

اما فقط اطلاعاتی رو که تغییر کردن . (از روی Modify Date)

 این کار رو با یک وب سرویس انجام بدیم . به صورت زیر

1 -  یک  درخواست به وب سرویس میفرستیم .

2 - وب سرویس اطلاعات مربوط به سایت از قبیل نام فایل و اندازه و تاریخ مدیریت رو به صورت XML برای local ارسال کنه

3 - اطلاعات گرفته  شده با اطلاعات local مقایسه شده و یک لیست از فایل هایی که تغییر کرده اند یا اضافه شده اند یا حذف شده اند یا تغییر کرده اند تهیه می شود .(لیست گزارش)

4 - فایلهایی که تازه ایجاد شده اند یا تغییر کرده اند را به صورت zip در آورده همراه با لیست گزارش برای وب سرویس می فرستیم

5 - وب سرویس لیست گزارش را گرفته و فایلهایی را که باید حذف شوند حذف میکند - فایل هایی را که تغییر کرده اند یا اضافه شده اند تغییر داده یا اضافه می کند(از روی فایل zip)

----------


## am_abbas65

من پایم هر وقت بگین شروع کنیم

----------


## once4ever

> به نظر من حالا که می خواهیم برای پروژه وقت بذاریم ، بهتره که از اول با بانکهای اطلاعاتی روز دنیا همچون sql server 2005 کار کنیم .


 فکر کردم شاید بعضی ها نداشته باشند. اما اگه همه موافقند که عالیه.



> من دوست دارم باشم
> فقط تا حالا تجربه گروهی نداشتم و شاغلم کمتر وقت میکنم ولی هستم


 خیلی خوبه . این میشه تجربه خوب 



> پیشنهاد من اینه که روی یه CRM - Customer Relationship Managment کار کنی


 اینکه میگم تخصصی نباشه منظورم اینه که کاری باشه که بیشترین موضوعات (و عمومی ترین) رو درگیر کنه و وارد یک قشمت خاص نشه.


> نظر من اینه که بیایید 2 تا Class Library ایجاد کنیم برای ارتباط با SQL و اکسس تا کاربر به راحتی با متدهای این دو کلاس دستورات SQL را انجام بده


لینکی که دادی خوندم و این هم یک موضوع خاص میشه. مگه نه؟;)



> پس چی شد چرا شروع نمی کنیم.


 چون کار تازه و خوبی هست, حیف میشه اگه فکر همه قسمتهاشو نکرده باشیم و کامل به مشکلاتی که ممکنه پیدا کنه راه حلی پیدا نکنیم.



> من پایم هر وقت بگین شروع کنیم


  انشالله خوب شروع میکنیم.
----
خوب تاحالا بیشترین موضوع مربوط به یک سیستمی بود که بصورت *offline* کار کنه و مواقعی که کاربر خواست. اونو به روز کنه داخل بانکی که تو نت وجود داره به روز میشه و این قابلیت تو نت باشه که از نت بشه گزارشگیری کرد 
این پروژه کامل و بزرگی هست. چون بخشهای زیادی توش درگیر هست . دوستان نظرشون چیه؟
امیدوارم گروه خوبی بشیم و خوب شروع کنیم.
ممنون
(من هر روز چندبار میام اینجا اما چون نمیخوام صفحه ها زیاد بشه پس هربار نمینویسم. )

----------


## am_abbas65

خوبه من هم موافقم برنامه خوبی میشه فقط اگه دسترسی به اینترنت  با سرعت بالا بخواد باید  adsl بگیریم من که DialUp  استفاده میکنم فکر نکنم سرعتش کفاف ارسال اطلاعات رو بده.

----------


## safura

به نظر من هم اگه با sql server کار کنیم بهتره.
من چند تا پروژه دانشجویی انجام دادم و می دم و اطلاعاتم زیاد نیست اما خیلی دوست دارم همکاری کنم.

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من هم هستم با با ذیق وقت!!
به نظر من هم  sql خوبه اما برای کاربران 2000 و برای سرور 2005 رو پیشنهاد می کنم و اما نمی دونم آیا اصلا این روش، روش درستی هست یا نه و.. چون 2005 برای کاربران معمولی سنگینه نمی شه اونو به راحتی برای هر کاربری انتخاب کرد و..
من هم با پروژه های که به صورت offlineو online  باشه موافقم  به نظر من با توجه به سرعت پایین اینترنت تو ایران این بهترین گزینه برای برنامه های کاربردی که باید سراسری و به روز باشند است و...
مثل اطلاعات پزشکی بیماران و...
به هر حال هر پروژه ای که شرو ع کنید اگه تیم تان جا داشت من هم هستم (یه نکته من با وی بی کار می کنم!)
موفق باشید.
در ضمن زیاد هم سعی نکنید از الفبا شروع کنید همیشه می شه الفبا رو به راحتی یاد گرفت و...

----------


## mrsh_1988

سلام
 به نظر من هم بهتره با sql server 2005 شروع کنیم.

----------


## rasoul_ras

شما هنوز نمی دونید می خواهید روی چه پروژه ای کار کنید دارید روی data Base بحث می کنید 
مطمئنا این تاپیک بی محتوا به پایان می رسه 
بابا وقتی می گن پروژه باز یعنی پروژه ای که موضوع ان تعیین شده و تا یک جائی پیش رفته باشه حالا دیگران بیان و تکمیلش کنند.
لطفا فکر نکنید دارم ساز نا امیدی می زنم من فقط اصول و گفتم

----------


## once4ever

> خوبه من هم موافقم برنامه خوبی میشه فقط اگه دسترسی به اینترنت با سرعت بالا بخواد باید adsl بگیریم من که DialUp استفاده میکنم فکر نکنم سرعتش کفاف ارسال اطلاعات رو بده.


 چون اطلاعات معمولا یک سری کاراکتر هستند پس به سرعت زیادی احتیاج پیدا نمیکنه مگر اینکه مجموعه اطلاعات زیادی در لحظه جمع بشه که فعلا برای این کار پروژه ای اینطور نمیشه



> آیا اصلا این روش، روش درستی هست یا نه و.. چون 2005 برای کاربران معمولی سنگینه نمی شه اونو به راحتی برای هر کاربری انتخاب کرد و..


 من هم برای همین گفتم اکسس. اما اگه تمام اعضا با sql موافق باشند پس مشکلی پیش نمیاد.



> به هر حال هر پروژه ای که شرو ع کنید اگه تیم تان جا داشت من هم هستم (یه نکته من با وی بی کار می کنم!)


 قسمتهایی هست که مشترک باشه (حتی در طراحی) به هر حال خود شما بیشتر میدونید چجور همکاریی میتونید داشته باشید ;)



> در ضمن زیاد هم سعی نکنید از الفبا شروع کنید همیشه می شه الفبا رو به راحتی یاد گرفت و...





> شما هنوز نمی دونید می خواهید روی چه پروژه ای کار کنید دارید روی data Base بحث می کنید
> مطمئنا این تاپیک بی محتوا به پایان می رسه
> بابا وقتی می گن پروژه باز یعنی پروژه ای که موضوع ان تعیین شده و تا یک جائی پیش رفته باشه حالا دیگران بیان و تکمیلش کنند.
> لطفا فکر نکنید دارم ساز نا امیدی می زنم من فقط اصول و گفتم


 فعلا این تاپیک تو مسیر جمع آوری نیروهایی است که* قبول میکنند مسئولیت همکاری* در این کار  و مشخص کردن یک عنوان واحد که بالطبع باید همه موافق باشند.
بعد از اینکه این مرحله انجام شد. من یا یکی از دوستان یک برنامه پایه (که از الفبا یکم جلوتر باشه) داخل سایت میذاریم و شروع میکنیم به ویرایش و ارتقا اون.
قرار نیست این پروژه فردا شروع بشه. احتمالا تو ماه بعد ...
چیزی که مهم هست و یکی از نکته های پروژه های کد باز هست اینه که تداوم داشته باشه به سمت تکمیل شدن هرچند زمان زیادی بگیره که فکر کنم تو این مرحله اش به یجایی داریم میرسیم. نه؟
واقعا خوبه که به همه مسائلش دقت می کنیم و اینجا بیان می کنیم تا با کمک هم هیچوقت این تاپیک بی محتوا و بی نتیجه به پایان نرسه :)
ممنون

----------


## rasoul_ras

در کل من نظرم گفتم و دوست دارم دوستان بیشتر روی آن فکر کنند.
البته اگر هم خواستید این روش رو ادامه بدید بگم بونید پروژه های باز تعریف خاصی دارند و عموما برای کار های عمومی اند نه مثلا برنامه شهر داری ...
دوست دارم با تحقیق بیشتری شروع کنید در ضمن من دوست ندارم کسی به هر دلیلی فکر کنه که دارم منصرفش می کنم

----------


## aspnet_22

من هم موافقم .البته امیدوارم که یک کا ر حرفه ای و اصولی و کامل انجام بدیم.

----------


## BeyondMicrosoft

با سلام
شاید من عجله داشته باشم!
ولی خوب همه هی میگن من موافقم بعضا دو سه تا پست می دهند و همش گفتند من موافقم. درسته باید نظر تمام اعضا را گرفت ولی خواهش می کنم برای شلوغ نشدن این تاپیک (مفید خالص) از نوشتن من موافقم و منو تو گروه راه بدینو منم هستمو ... پبرهیزید و اگر ایده یا نظر جدید دارید یا می خواهید شروع کنید پست دهید.
با تشکر از همه اعضا

----------


## k_zo66

سلام 
این یه فکر عالیه این برنامه باید از پایه شروع بشه چون همینطور که میدونید اطلاعات ما در یک حد نیست باید طوری باشه که یه برنامه نویس تازه کار با اون مشکلی نداشته باشه 
و بعد کمکم حرفه ای بشه در اصل باید چند بخش باشه (ساده-متوسط-حرفه ای )
در ضمن حالا که data bas انتخاب کرداید بهتره زبان برنامه نویسیشو انتخاب کنید که به نظر من با C#‎ یا vb از .net2005 که  هردوش از بهترینها هستند استفاده کنیم
راستی من هم هستم

----------


## once4ever

> البته اگر هم خواستید این روش رو ادامه بدید بگم بونید پروژه های باز تعریف خاصی دارند و عموما برای کار های عمومی اند نه مثلا برنامه شهر داری ...


 گرچه عموما اینجوری نیستند و برای هر موضوعی بکار میروند ولی اگر به پست اول نگاه بیاندازید متوجه میشید که قرار نیست به موضوع خاص یک صنف یا سازمان پرداخته بشه. موضوع خاصی نیست و هرکس نسبت به دیدی که داره یک امکان یا فرمی به سیستم اضافه میکنه که قبلا وجود نداشته. تا مجموعه ای از تمام حالتها بوجود بیاد.
تا امروز بیشتر فکرم درمورد 1. نحوه اجرا و طراحی سایتی هست که بتونیم اینکارو مدیریت کنیم 2. غیر تجاری بودن پروژه- یعنی اینکه این پروژه استانداردهارو نمایش بده و اعضا نگران سوء استفاده نباشند و فقط هرکس با مطلاعه سیستم و توضیحاتش به روشهای اصولی طراحی و اجرای یک پروژه به خوبی آشنا بشه
بخاطر بند 2 یک پیشنهاد دارم که میخوام دوستان نظرشون بگن
*پیشنهاد میکنم پروژه به زبان انگلیسی اجرا بشه*
-حتما لازم نیست جملات انگلیسی درست بکار بره تا بعضی ها نفهمند یا نتوانند بنویسند. در هرصورت متن از اهمیت کمتری نسبت به خود برنامه برخورداره پس از این بابت نگران نباشند
- بعضی ها یک سری کنترلهای خاص برای زبان فارسی استفاده میکنند که ممکنه جزء قرارداد شرکتشون باشه و اجازه استفاده نداشته باشند. اما با این پیشنهاد دست گروه برای کار بازتر هست
- فوکوس بیشتر روی نوع برنامه نویسی 
- و مهمتر از همه اینکه هرگز این سیستم یا قسمتی از آن بطور مستقیم مورد استفاده تجاری پیدا نمیکنه و فقط مصرف آموزشی (یعنی هدف ما) خواهد داشت.
از دوستان میخوام خوب فکر کنند و راههای خوبی پیشنهاد بدن تا خوب شروع بشه و تداوم داشته باشه.
ممنون
......
اگر اعتراضی نسبت به زمان یا نحوه اجرا تاحالا دارید لطفا پیغام خصوصی بدید تا اینجا شلوغ نشه و اگه خیلی لازم بود اینجا بنویسید حتما.
درضمن به زودی اسم اعضایی که اعلام آمادگی کردن در پست اول قرار میگیره پس یک پیغام خصوصی کفایت میکنه

----------


## jjsaeed

منم با رم افزار حسابداری تحت وب موافقم طرح تاپی میشه راجع به سرعتش هم خدا بیامرزه پدر جاوا اسکریپت و ajax رو

----------


## negar_1986

چه هدف جالبی...! بهتر نیست زودتر دست به کار بشید... مشتاقانه منتظر تجربیات جدیدم

----------


## babak23

با سلام
طرح جالبی هست که اگه عملی بشه جالبتر هم میشه اما امیدوارم که این طرح عملی بشه  و در حد یک حرف نباشه با توجه به اینکه این سایت جنبه آموزشی داره این عیده  میتونه مشوق خوبی برای اعضایی این سایت باشه . من هم حمایت خود را در مورد این طرح اعلام میکنم و منتظر اجرایی شدن آن  هستم 
از دوستان هم خواهش میکنم از ایجاد تایپیک هایی نا امید کننده خوداری کنند!!!!!!

                                                                      به درود.

----------


## masoudmmd

من به عنوان یه برنامه نویس قدیمی نظرم اینه که مهم نیست موضوع چی باشه مهم اینه که یه کار گروهی آنلاین شروع بشه و ادامه پیدا کنه -- که اگر این اتفاق بیفته یه سنت شکنی در ایران به حساب می آد . برای موضوع هم می تونیم هر نفر 1 موضوع بگه و رای بگیریم .
مطمئناً هدف از این کار در شروع کسب نتیجه مالی نیست بلکه راه اندازی یک گروه قابل اعتماد در پیش برد یک پروژه نرم افزاری است که افراد با شناخت خودشون و دیگران بهترین روش رو برای حل ماژول های مختلف در یک برنامه پیدا کنند . من خودم برنامه نویس هستم و می دونم که این ایده بسیار بسیار با ارزشه چون این بهترین روش  برای کار گروهیه که سالها توی هند و ... اجرا میشه و جواب هم داده .

من پاکارم .

----------


## masoudmmd

من به عنوان یه برنامه نویس قدیمی نظرم اینه که مهم نیست موضوع چی باشه مهم اینه که یه کار گروهی آنلاین شروع بشه و ادامه پیدا کنه -- که اگر این اتفاق بیفته یه سنت شکنی در ایران به حساب می آد . برای موضوع هم می تونیم هر نفر 1 موضوع بگه و رای بگیریم .
مطمئناً هدف از این کار در شروع کسب نتیجه مالی نیست بلکه راه اندازی یک گروه قابل اعتماد در پیش برد یک پروژه نرم افزاری است که افراد با شناخت خودشون و دیگران بهترین روش رو برای حل ماژول های مختلف در یک برنامه پیدا کنند . من خودم برنامه نویس هستم و می دونم که این ایده بسیار بسیار با ارزشه چون این بهترین روش برای کار گروهیه که سالها توی هند و ... اجرا میشه و جواب هم داده .

من پاکارم .

----------


## meysamrt

من هم هستم. امیدوارم بتونم هم تیمی خوبی باشم

----------


## hamedgh

سلام به همه دوستان  یک دانشگاه مجازی چطوره یا یک کتابخانه انلاین اگر خوب نوشته شه توی ایران فکر کنم خیلی بدرد بخوره تازه داره جا می افته

----------


## C#‎Master

من تازه اینجا عضو شدم و هنوز خیلی مطالب هست که نخوندم، اتفاقا داشتم فکر میکردم که همچین پیشنهادی بدم که به این تاپیک برخوردم. اما برای موضوع پروژه ایده دیگه ای داشتم، نمیدونم اینجا چند نفر اهل دل به دریا زدن هستن اما اگه به میزان لازم علاقمند داشته باشیم یه پروژه بزرگ رو میشه انجام داد. تا کی قراره بترسیم؟ تا کی Hello World بنویسیم؟ تا کی کاری انجام بدیم که صدها بار پیش از این در هر کتاب خودآموز، دوره آموزشی و کارگروههای عمومی سطح پایین آمریکایی و اروپایی نمونه هاش ریخته؟ تا کی به خودمون بگیم *برنامه نویس* درحالیکه به تعداد حرفای این عبارت هم محارت طراحی و پیاده سازی نداریم؟ چرا بجای اینکه کاری قد دانسته های روز شروع پروژه انجام بدیم کاری در حد پیشرفت چندین ماه بعد در روز نتیجه دادن پروژه رو شروع نکنیم؟ بذارید بعدها بگن: یه روز تو یه forum یه عده جوون این تصمیم رو گرفتن و این عضمت به همین سادگی شروع شد...

پیشنهاد میکنم روی یک سیستم Instace Messaging Service کارکنیم و در مدت چندین ماه اونو برسونیم به جایی که YahooMessenger و GoogleTalk الآن هستن و حتی بسیار خلاقانه تر و کاربر دوستتر.دلایلم برای این پیشنهاد عبارتند از:

*جامعیت:* انجام این پروژه نیاز به سرک کشیدن در بسیاری از حوزه های برنامه نویسی داره. طراحی WinApp، کار با ADO.NET و بانک اطلاعاتی، کار با دیتا استریم و آدرس دهی های سیستم، کار با کتابخانه های چند رسانه ای مثل OpenGL و DirectXبرای گرفتن صدا و تصویر از ورودی و نیز باز پخش آنها، کار با استاندارد های فشرده سازی صدا برای انتقال آن در شبکه، اصول طراحی نرم افزار تحت شبکه و کار با TCP/IP، طراحی و اجرای Web Service، طراحی و اجرای WebApp، کار با XML و AJAX و... البته قرار نیست در ورژن 1 تمام اینها باشند اما این یک افق *میان مدت* برای این پروژست! نوشتن یه حداقل که فقط قابلیت متنی داشته باشه برای من 3 هفته هم وقت نبرد و الآن موجوده!*تنوع:* تمام زمینه هایی که در بالا گفتم که تازه کامل هم نبود، هرکدوم علاقمندان خاص خودش رو داره. اینو به یاد داشته باشید که توی همچین پروژه ای هیچوقت کسی وارد همه حوزه ها نمیشه. و متنوع بودن زمینه های فعالیت حق انتخاب رو بالا میبره و در نتیجه نیروی علاقمند بیشتری رو جذب میکنه.*آموزش گروهی* در محیط یک WorkShop جدی و پر ارزش که میتونه بهترین تجربه کاری برای خیلی هامون باشه.*ارتقاع  تا حد طراحی های روز دنیا:* این پروژه به عبارت "*برنامه نویسان جوان ایرانی*" هویت و اعتبار میده.امیدوارم یک عده انسان با طیف متنوع دانش فنی ولی با اراده بالا و میل به پیشرفت *یا علی* رو بگن و از زمین بلند بشیم...

----------


## rohullah

آقا ما کچیک همه اساتیدم هستیم.ما خیلی مبتدیم ولی مایل به همکاری در هر پروژه ای به صورت فول پروتکل  می  باشیم.

----------


## hamedgh

من هم  حاضرم  ولی از راه دور نمی شود گروهی کار کرد نمی توانیم پیشرفت کنیم 
اگر قرار های حضوری بزاریم  و مراحل تعریف پروژه و طراحی پروژه را انجام بدهیم  بعد میتوانیم 
راه دور کار کنیم  فعلا نمی شود  
ولی پیشنهاد شما چند اشکال دارد 
گرچه کاری بسیار عالی است ولی مورد نیاز کشور نیست 
تمام کسانی که پیشرفت کردند کار مورد نیاز را انجام دادند  مهم نیست چه کاری مهم این است نیاز باشد تمام پیشرفت گوگل به زمان انجام کار ان  است اگر الان شروع می کرد دیگر فایده ای  به ان صورت نداشت   کشور ما به جای نرم افزار چت بیشتر به دانشگاه مجازی و  
کتابخانه دیجیتال نیاز مند است هستند الان که به این پروژه ها رقم های بسیار کلان برای انجام 
ان بدهند   روی پیشنهاد من فکر کن

----------


## meysamrt

به نظر من بیاید یه آنتی ویروس بنویسیم. یه *آنتی ویروس مستقل از ویروس*. یعنی نیاز به آپدیت پایگاه داده ویروس ها نباشه و هر ویروسی رو بتونه تشخیص بده.

*مزایا:*
1- کار با بانک اطلاعاتی
2- کار با فایلها
3- کار با پورتها و سوکتها
4- آشنایی با اصول امنیتی
5- آشنایی با اصول جستجو و بهینه سازی آن
6- و...

درضمن لطفا *حرفهای نا امید کننده* نزنید

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام آنتی ویروس مستقل از ویروس دیگه چی هستش ؟  فکر کنم با توجه به شناخت نسبی که از ویروس ها و انتی ویروس ها دارم این کار عملی نباشه اگر هم بشه یه چیزی نوشت نهایت 40 ،50 درصد درست کار خواهد کرد چون حفره ها همیشه وجود دارند و.. تازه اگر هم نیاز به بروز رسنای پایگاه داده نباشه نیاز به بروزرسانی نرم افزار داره !
اما فکر کنم زمان آن رسیده باشه که دیگه یم پروژه رو شروع کنیم ؤاین بنویسیم اونو بنویسیم فایده نداره باید یکی رو شروع کنیم مهم هم نیست چی چون ما نمی خواین از اون پروژه استفاده کنیم ما می خوایم از تکنیک های برتر مطلع بشیم و تجربه کار گروهی رو از راه دور بدست بیاریم و...

----------


## PC2st

اگر روند بخواد همینطور ادامه پیدا کنه، فکر نمیکنم تا 3 سال دیگر این تاپیک به نتیجه برسه (هر 1 ماه، 1 نفر یک پیشنهاد میده و تمام!)

بهتر نیست که نوع پروژه رو بصورت "*نظر سنجی*" مشخص کنید؟ (انتخاب از چند گزینه محدود)
بعد از مشخص شدن نوع پروژه، افرادی که شرایط لازم رو دارا بودند، اعلام همکاری کنند.
و پس از مشخص شدن افراد، باید کار بین اونها تقسیم بشه.
و کارهای صورت گرفته در کنار هم قرار میگیره تا پروژه ای (نه چندان کامل) بوجود بیاد.
پس از اون شروع به تکمیل پروژه ...! (تکمیل کردن پروژه میتونه توسط افرادی که اعلام وجود نکرده بودند هم صورت بگیره).

----------


## C#‎Master

حامد جان، علاقه شما به کتابخانه و دانشگاه مجازی برام جالب بود. شاید هم تا حدود زیادی شایان تحسین و تشویق و...

*آمّا!:*

*اولا:* این پروژه ها هرکدوم فقط و فقط یک پروژه منفرد WebApp هستند که در کمال سادگی قابل طراحی هستند و اجرای نسخۀ نسبتا کاملشون هم کلا کار یک هفتۀ یک نفر بیشتر نیست چه برسه که قومی از یلانُ گردنکشانِ عرصه برنامه نویسی بخان روش کار کنند. خودم که برنامه نویسیۀ شالوده کلیِ یک نمونش رو یک روزه پیاده کردم. یک کنکاش کوچیک هم تو Google بکنی صدها نمونه پیدا میکنی.

*دوما:* تمام محاسن این قبیل پروژه ها در کیفیت و کمیت محتوی خلاصه میشه. کسی تو کتابخونه یا دانشگاه نمیره جز برای یافتن متحوایی که دنبالش میگرده اونم با بهترین کیفیت. یا یک کتاب خوب و...

*سوما:* ما قرار نیست یه معجون جادویی یا یک نرم افزار پر کاربرد بسازیم که بخوایم با اون در راه آبادانی این مرز و بوم پیش بریم! اساسا هدف چی بود؟ قرار بود خلا های نرم افزاری ایران اسلامی پر بشن؟ خیر عزیز دل! داریم تلاش میکنیم که یه کار عملی جدی انجام بدیم که در اصل فقط و فقط برای انجام دهندگانش(امت شهید پرور و رنج گشیدۀ برنامه نویس...) جنبه آموزشی داره و میخوایم تلاش کنیم کار حرفه ای انجام بدیم و از اون تا میتونیم تجربه کسب کنیم. کلی هم توضیح دادم که چقدر طیف فنی این کار گستردست و میشه با به نتیجه رسوندنش تو اغلب زمینه های طراحی و پیاده سازی سرکی کشید و تجربه ای گرانبها اندوخت.

*چهارما:* من به موقعیت مالی یا موقعیتهای دیگۀ شرکت های Google و Yahoo اشاره نکردم بلکه به قدرت، کیفیت و ضریب نفوذ نرم افزار های خاصی از این شرکتها اشاره داشتم. پس مسئله اصلا ربطی به پروژه های مد روز و فی بازار و ... نداره، قرار هم نداریم که به جایگاه مالی اونا برسیم.

*پنجما:* جالبِ که تحقیق کنی همین امروز نرم افزار Yahoo Messenger که پست و سخیف و بی کلاس و اَه اَه و ایش ایش و ... توی چند درصد کامپیوتر های همین ایران خودمون نسب شده اولا؟ چه تعداد کاربر داره ثانیا؟ بعد هم بدونی که شدیدا تحت فشارن که به ایرانی جماعت خدمات ندن و خیلی زود اون شرکتهای فخیمه هم به کمک فیلترسازان ایرانی میان و بقیۀ جاهایی که باز مونده رو هم از اون طرف برای ایرانی ها اونا فیلتر میکنن!

----------


## hamedgh

> این پروژه ها هرکدوم فقط و فقط یک پروژه منفرد WebApp هستند که در کمال سادگی قابل طراحی هستند و اجرای نسخۀ نسبتا کاملشون هم کلا کار یک هفتۀ یک نفر بیشتر نیست چه برسه که قومی از یلانُ گردنکشانِ عرصه برنامه نویسی بخان روش کار کنند. خودم که برنامه نویسیۀ شالوده کلیِ یک نمونش رو یک روزه پیاده کردم. یک کنکاش کوچیک هم تو Google بکنی صدها نمونه پیدا میکنی.


عزیزم دست تو بازار نیست نمونه همین پروژه در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف داره روش کار می شه می دونی چند به همین دانشگاه های زپرتی ایران فروختنش حد اقل بهت بگم 300 میلیون 
کم پروژه ای نیست اگر دانشگاه مجازی بخواهی را ه بیندازی  که دانشجو از  ثبت نام تا فارغ التحصیلی با اینترنت سرو کار داشته باشه و رنگ دانشگاه را نبینه  بنظرت یک هفته ای می شود نوشت  توی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف هم اون را ننوشته فقط فارسی کردن و یک مقداری روی پروژه کار کردن خودشان از اینتر نت دانلود کردن  این همه پول فقط از یک دانشگاه گرفتن
نمی گم کاری نکردن ولی خوب حقوشونه کار شون تکه چون خیلی ها مثل شما فکر می کنن
یک هفته ای می شه نوشت کاری نداره 

ولی در مورد کتابخانه مجازی نمی خواهم زیاد توضیح بدم چون اینکار اصلا در ایران نشده 
اسم  ان ساده است وخیلی ا یک چیز ساده  درست می کنند اسم ان را می گذارن کتابخانه مجازی  کلاس ان را هم اورده اند پایین  ولی فقط روی سرچش هم ما کار کنیم  خیلی جلوییم 
دوباره بگم فکر نکن باز هم می تونی یک هفته ای بنویسی  اگر در مورد یک سرچ درست حسابی فکر کنی می بینی که زیاد  هم ساده نیست چون در خود اسکیو ال این امکانات برای زبان فارسی نیست باید اول اس کیو ال را یک حالی بهش بدیم تا بشود با هاش سرچ فارسی کرد باز دوباره بگم  سرچچچچچچچچچ نه سرچ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hamedgh

> مسئله اصلا ربطی به پروژه های مد روز و فی بازار و ... نداره


اگر نخواهی توی نیاز بازار پیش بری داری به درو دیوار می زنی 




> ما قرار نیست یه معجون جادویی یا یک نرم افزار پر کاربرد بسازیم که بخوایم با اون در راه آبادانی این مرز و بوم پیش بریم! اساسا هدف چی بود؟ قرار بود خلا های نرم افزاری ایران اسلامی پر بشن؟


می دونی چرا این خلا ها بوجود امده  چون ایده تک نداشتیم  یک بار دیگه می  گم  ایده ناب 
کاری که کسی تا به حال انجام نداده  این طوری می تونی پیشرفت کنی  من دنبال کاری هستم  نه تنها بازار ایران بلکه تو ی خوارج (خارج کشور)  هم نباشه  اگر کسی ایده تپلی داره 
بیاد جلو ......
گوگل با ایده شروع کردن دو نفری   ولی به هدف زدن وضعشون خوب شد شونصد تا برنامه نویس  دور خودشون جمع کردن این خلا نرم افزاری (به قول شما) را بوجود اوردن 
پر کردن خلا ها با نرم افزار یاهو میسنجر حل نمی شه فدات شم 
اگر کاری کردی که به جای اینکه  اینجا پست تاپیک بزنیم تو خدا بیایین یه کاری بکنیم  خلا پر کنیم   فرم استخدام  گذاشتیم  ان موقع  می فهمیم چطوری می شود خلا پر کرد 
پول نیاز داریم  چون می خواهیم  پیشرفت تمان را جهانی کنیم اگر قبول نداری 
من دیگه اینجا حرفی نمی زنم  .................
پس اگر  دوستان قانع شدن  پیشنهاداتشان را اصلاح کنن  و  یک پیشنهاد باقلوا  بدهند !!!!!!!
منتظریم ...............................................

----------


## hamedgh

پیشنهادت را من اینطوری تغییر بدهم  بیایید روی یک پرتال کار کنیم !!!!!!!
سایت یاهو یک پرتال است !!!!!!!!!
همه چی توش داره از مباحث سرچ گرفته تا وب سرویس های خفن
البته اگر دوستان فقط توانستند الگوریتم سرچ یاهو هم بفهمند کلی جلویی ایم 
نگید می دونیم که باورم نمی شه !!!!! مباحث فنی اش را می گم نه الگوریتم رنکینگ !!!!

----------


## honeyfat

هر چی زودتر شروع کنین بهتره،ما هم یه چیزایی یاد می گیریم ،آخه پروژه دانشگامُ با #c و sql server باید بنویسم که رابط بینشونم Ado.net است .

----------


## golagha_program

سلام.
من با این موضوع خیلی حال کردم ولی دیدم به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیده.کسی که این پیشنهاد کد باز و داده باید خودش یه پروژه تعریف کنه یک قسمتشم نوشته باشه یک جا بذاره بعد بقیه شروع کنن.
من می گم یه ERP بنویسیم.جامع و کامل.
پروژه به 3 فاز تقسیم می شه
1-تحلیل :سناریو کار رو می نویسیم
2-طراحی:کلاس های برنامه و معماری چند لایه هر کی تو تخصصش-بانک اطلاعاتی برای روال نویسی تریگر ها-امنیت برنامه-وب-ویندوز
3-پیاده سازی 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من یه کلاس نوشتم برای معماری 3 لایه روی data access layer تقریبا کامل 
شروع کنیم سناریو نویسی نیاز پروژه تا business logic layer در بیاد و شروع کنیم
یکی باید مدیر پروژه باشه یه آدم با تجربه این اولین قدمه
اگه موافقید بسم اله

----------


## mohy_heidari

سلام دوستان 
من حدود 2 سال پیش یک پروژه به عنوان Virtual Tester شروع به نوشتن کردم که نصفه کاره موند و ادامه ندادم اما از لحاظ واسط کاربری نسبتا خوب بود. اگه دوستان مایل باشن من سورس برنامه رو Upload میکنم به یک جایی و لینک رو میزارم تا در صورت تمایل همین برنامه رو ادامه بدیم و به جنبه های مالی قضیه هم فکر نکنیم و فقط به توسعه برنامه تلاش کنیم.

حجم سورس برنامه 169 مگابایت هستش به همین دلیل اگه مایل باشید Upload میکنم تا ببینید 

یه چند تا هم عکس از محیط برنامه میزارم :

----------


## MM_Mofidi

من میگم هر کاری میکنید فقط زود شروع کنید.
پیشنهادم برای اینکه هم آسون باشه ،هم خاصیت داشته باشه، هم قابل گسترش باشه، هم Winapp و هم قابلیتهای شبکه توش باشه با یه *Email Client* شروع کنیم که قاعدتا امکانات ایرانی منجمله تاریخ و تایپ و... را هم پشتیبانی بکنه

----------


## mr_moghimkhani

پنج شنبه 08 شهریور 1386, 08:54 تا  یک شنبه 11 آذر 1386 12:15 
به نظر من مشکل اصلی این کشور، نداشتن مدیر و اجرای مدیریت درسته. فکر می کنید 4 ماه برای شروع یک پروژه آموزشی زمان کمیه؟
همه ما ایرانیا اصولاً به تنهایی خیلی توانمندیم، ایده های خوب داریم (راه انداختن همین تاپیک) ، دانش خوب داریم، ولی تا یه جا دور هم جمع میشیم ساده ترین کارها رو هم نمی تونیم لااقل به خوبی و در زمانش انجام بدیم. اصلاً به همین تالار یا تالار های دیگه سر بزنین، میتونین ببین موضوعات و نکته های خوبی رو که تک تک اعضاء ارسال کردند و از خیلی از امنها هم کلی تشکر شده. ولی حالا که قراره یه تعداد از اونها یه کار گروهی خوب انجام بدن (که شاید مجموع تمام تاپیک های ارسالی رو دربر بگیره) 4 ماهه که به هر بهانه ای حتی شروع هم نکرده اند.
منو ببخشید ولی لطف کنین و تعارف رو کنار بزارین، اول یه نفر مدیر پروژه بشه (شاید کسی که اولین بار این ایده رو داده) بعد زودتر پروژه را با نظرسنجی تعیین کنید. بعد نحوه همکاری و نوع ارسال کدها رو تعیین کنید.
اینطوری ممکنه بتونین لااقل تا یک ماه دیگه استارت کار رو بزنین.
توجه کنین که ایده خوب رو زمین نمی مونه.پس اگه میخواین کس یا کسانی در جایی دیگه ایده شما رو به یغما نبرن دست به کار بشین.من تا آخر هفته کاری دارم و بر میگردم و با اجازتون اگر کسی دست به کار نشده بود و مدیر مشخص نشده بود خودم شروع میکنم. امیدوارم صاحب اصلی این ایده و ایجاد کننده آن تا آخر هفته فکری بکنه. از اینکه رک حرف زدم عذر میخوام.

----------


## razavi_university

من هم آماده همکاریم
فقط یکم تویه وقت مشکل دارم

----------


## once4ever

ممنون از همه دوستان. خیلی خلاصه:
1. کاری در این سطح اگر درست و محکم شروع نشه همون بهتر که شروع شدنش زمان زیادی بگیره تا نتیجه مطلوب داشته باشه. من خودم قرار نیست اینکارو رو هوا شروع کنم!
2. دوستان پستهای قبلی رو نگاه کنید و ببنید چند پست موضوع پیشنهاد دادند؟! چند پست راجب آخرین نظر من ابراز نظر کردند؟ (زبان پروژه به انگلیسی)
3. اگر پروژه ای یا نظر خوبی دارید پس بیان کنید یا ارسال کنید تا بقیه راجب اون موضوع نظر بدهند و (روی سخنم با یکی از شما هاست و ببخشید بیان میکنم) اگر خیلی نگران هستید که پروژه اتون خودتون مدیریت کنید، من جایی ننوشتم که من میخوام مدیر پروژه باشم :) (از بقیه دوستان عذر میخوام)
4. از این به بعد از دوستان میخوام که فقط یا یک موضوع پیشنهاد بدهند و 3 4 خط راجب مزیتش توضیح بدهند تا اینجا به رای گیری گذاشته بشه و یا اینکه اگر پروژه برای شروع آماده دارند یا میتونند آماده کنند اونو اینجا بگذارند بقیه نظر بدهند.
5. برای مدیر پروژه هم رای میگیریم! حتما چند ماه دیگه هم تا زمان شروع شدن اضافه میشه
دلیلی نداره وقتی هنوز پایه و پله اول کار مشخص نشده شروع بکار کرد اونم فقط برای اینکه 4ماه از بیان طرح گذشته!! گفتم این کار برای اولین بار هست تو این سطح و به این شکل میخواد انجام بشه و بنظر من ارزشش داره که زمان ببره اما انجام بشه. نداره؟

پیشنهاد من: مدیریت کامل فروشگاه - حسابداری (انبار و فروش) سفارش آنلاین ارسال صورتحساب مشتریها و ...

مواردی که به اکثریت رسیده (اگر مخالفی هست میتونه بیان کنه)
بانک اطلاعاتی sql server 2005
پروژه بصورت آنلاین آفلاین انجام بگیره

فعلا درمورد زبان پروژه با توجه به پست قبلیم نظر بدید. چون واقعا موضوعات به شکلی نبودند که تو نظر سنجی قرار بگیرند.
*امیدوارم موضوعات به زودی به حدی برسند که وارد رای گیری بشن*

من روند این تاپیک مثبت میبینم گرچه خیلی کند پیش میره اما ارزش داره :)
این نظر برای من نیست و هرکس هرجوری که خواست میتونه جای دیگه بیان کنه و شروع کنه امیدوارم موفقیت آمیز باشه 
ممنون

----------


## s_mostafa_h

آقای Once4ever ، با سلام
من تازه به این تاپیک آمدم ، اول تاپیک تا این صفحه ، همه اش درباره این صحبت شد که یکی بگه این کار را بکن ، یا این کار را نکن . بهتر نبود از همون اول یه پروژه بدرد بخور را خودت تعریف می کردی که به نظرم هم مطلوب بود و هم اینکه اگه یکی مثل من که این تاپیک را باز کرد نیاد 6 تا 7 صفحه را باز کنیم و آخر متوجه نشیم که موضوع اصلی این بحث اصلاچیــــــــــه ؟

----------


## PC2st

چه اشکالی داره که زبان اجرای پروژه هم فارسی و هم انگلیسی (دو زبانه باشه)؟

----------


## mohy_heidari

دوستان هر وقت به نتیجه رسیدن به بنده هم اطلاع بدن تا جایی که بتونم کمک میکنم در بخش برنامه نویسی Network و GDI+ هم میتونم کمک کنم 
موفق باشید. :لبخند:

----------


## kablayi

سلام علیکم ...
آقا نطرات خیلی زیاده :
یکی میگه ساده باشه ... 
یکی میگه جوری باشه که نشه از اون سوء استفاده کرد ... 
یکی دیگه میگه Offline -Online باشه ... 
یکی میگه جنبه آموزشی داشته باشه .... 
یکی میگه دیتا بیسش SQL  باشه ...
یکی دیگه میگه .... .... .... .... .... .... ... ... و و و و و و 

به نظر من باید روی یه پروژه ای کار کرد که کلیه شرایط بالا را داشته باشه ...
 پیشنهاد من اینه‌:
یه پروژه مثلا.... مثلا .... اووووووووووم تاکسی تلفنی آنلاین  :قهقهه:  که هم Winapp باشه هم Webapp که فکر کنم تمام شرایط بالا رو داره ... حالا عرض میکنم چرا ...!!!!!!
1- اولا اینکه ساده است ...
2- نمیشه از اون سوء استفاده کرد چون برنامه تاکسی تلفنی مثل نخوده تو آشه ... تا دلت بخاد فراوونه از همه رقم ... 
3- و چون جوری ساخته میشه که کاربر از طریق اینترنت تاکسی خبر میکنه  :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:  عملا چیز غیر ممکنیه( در عالم واقعیت) و فقط جنبه آموزشی داره ... تازه شرایط Offline-Online هم محیا میشه ...  :چشمک: 
3- خوب میمونه دیتابیس که اونم حله ... SQLServer 
4- و بسیاری امکانات دیگه ....

شاید الان دارین میخندین  :لبخند گشاده!:  .... ولی من جدی گفتم   :خجالت:  .... با این حساسیت هایی که شما به خرج میدین به جایی نمیرسیم ....   :افسرده: 
من با این پیشنهاد آمادگی خودمو اعلام میکنم ..... 

با آرزوی موفقیت ...

----------


## mr_moghimkhani

قبل از شروع باید یک عذرخواهی بکنم، گویا مطالب پست قبلی باعث نارحتی شده بود. که من در این پست عذرخواهی میکنم. اما اجازه می خواهم که نکاتی را مطرح کنم.
اینکه روند تاپیک خوب ارزیابی میشود درست است اما زمان در انجام هر پروژه ای حتی نظر خواهی جزء لاینفک آن است. من در پست قبلی هم سعی داشتم که همین موضوع را بیان کنم. منظور من این بود که 4 ماه برای شروع و آشنایی زمان کافی ای است،الان زمان تعیین و اجراست.  اما نظرات من :
1) این تاپیک باید همواره جزء اولین تاپیک ها باشد تا بینندگان زیادی داشته باشد.
2) تاریخی جهت ارسال نظرات و پیشنهادات بابت تعیین عنوان پروژه مشخص شود
3) تاریخی جهت نظرسنجی در مورد موضوعات ارسالی مشخص شود.
4) پس از مشخص شدن مراحل دیگری وجود دارد که آنها نیز ایده های خود را طلب میکنند.
به نظر من اینگونه بهتر به نتیجه میرسید. البته اگر دوباره این مطالب کسی را ناراحت نکند. که به نظر من اگر از روی خیرخواهی به ان نگاه شود میتواند بیانگر مطالب خوبی باشد.
برایتان آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.

----------


## mr_moghimkhani

ایده من برای پروژه :
به نظر من بیائیم و برای همین فروم یک فروم WinApp بسازیم.اصولا به دلیل سرعت اینترنت خیلی زمان صرف میشه تا مطالب را جستجو کنیم یا بخوانیم و یا بفرستیم (مخصوصا برای کاربران جدید) حال اگر بتوانیم در اولین بار تمامی تغییرات را منتقل کنیم و در آخر نیز تغییراتی که خودمان انجام داده ایم را اسال کنیم خیلی میتوانیم از زمان و سرعت  اینترنت خود بهره کافی را ببریم. (البته جزئیات این پروژه جای بحث داره)

----------


## Payman62

> یه 4 ماه دیگه صبر کنید فک کنم به جایی برسید . 
> ببخشیدا ایرونیهای ما با کار تیمی کنار نمی یان


سلام.
کی گفته؟ حالا میبینی بچه ها خیلی خوب مشغول به کار میشن و یه پروژه عالی راه اندازی میکنن.
به نظر منم sql 2005 باشه بهتره تا اکسس.

----------


## Rahmani-r3

> من می گم یه ERP بنویسیم.جامع و کامل.


من هم پیشنهاد نوشتن ERP را می دهم.(با توجه به نیاز شدید در ایران)
البته خود من با بررسی هایی که در مورد این سیستم ها داشتم یک ERP اپن سورس بنام
OpenBravo را پیشنهاد می دهم این ERP توسط تکنولوژی J2EE و بانک اطلاعاتی Oracle پیاده سازی گردیده است. تمامی سورس ها ،اسناد و حتی نمودار ERD مربوط به بانک سیستم در سایت این برنامه وجود دارد. تنها کاری که  می بایست انجام دهیم اینست که با مطالعه اسناد آن و بررسی خود برنامه (Interface وSource که هر دوی آن ها قابل دانلود هسنتد) و انجام عملیات مهندسی معکوس برنامه را به زبان C#‎ برگردانیم. البته خود برنامه به صورت WebApp می باشد که این قسمت را نیز می توانیم از اساتید ASP.Net کمک بگیریم.
لازم به توضیح می باشد که این ERP شامل امکانات زیر می باشد:
1-لغت نامه مربوط به برنامه: شامل ابزار لازم جهت مدیریت برنامه(جداول، فیلد ها،فرم ها، اطلاعات و پردازش ها)
2-قوانین کلی :شامل یکسری قوانین کلی که سیستم بر اساس آن عمل خواهد کرد.
3-مدیریت خرید: شامل فعالیت هایی که یک کمپانی بر اساس آن خرید های خود را انجام خواهد داد(درخواست خرید،تحویل کالا و ...)
4-مدیریت فروش: شامل فعالیت های فروش محصولات کمپانی(درخواست ،مالیات، مجوزها،کمیسیون، فاکتور و ...)
5-مدیریت پرداخت:شامل فعالیت هایی مبتنی بر پرداخت و دریافتی ها(دفتر مالی،واریز وجه و ...)
6-مدیریت کالا:شامل مدیریت  محصولات و انبار داردی کالا(ورودی،خروجی،موجودی، مکان نگهداری و...)
7-مدیریت مشتری :شامل تمامی نیازمندی های مشتری(CRM)
8-مدیریت پروژه: شامل سازماندهی و تحویل پروژها (بودجه،هزینه ها،مراحل پروژه، خریدها ی مربوط و...)
9-مدیریت مالی: شامل تمامی امور مالی و حسابداری(لیست حساب ها،مالیات،حساب درآمد ها و ...)
10-خدمات: شامل تمامی امور جهت کنترل و مدیریت فعالیت ها
11-دارایی: شامل تمامی دارایی های محسوس و نامحسوس ،ارزش گذاری، کسب سود و بدهی ها.
12-مدیریت تولید:شامل مشاغل، ماشین ها ، بخش ها، دستور العمل ها، سفارشات ساخت و ...

اگر اساتید محترم مایل به ادامه همکاری در جهت پیاده سازی این ERP به زبان فارسی می باشند لطفا آمادگی خود را جهت تعیین برنامه زمانی و انتخاب متدولوژی نرم افزار اعلام نمایند.
امیدوارم در انتها ی پروژه یک ERP فارسی با استفاده از پلت فرم NET.جهت استفاده در سازمان 
های ایرانی به انجام برسانیم.

----------


## parand60

من کار گروهی رو خیلی دوست دارم. فقط اینکه نمی دونم می تونم مفید باشم یا نه. چون فکر میکنم دوستان خیلی ماهرترن. اما حتی اگرم کاری نکنم مشتاقم که حداقل در جریان کارها و روند پیش روی برنامه باشم. پیشنهاد من هم شروع یک database قوی و اصولیه. database واقعا جای کاروبحث دارهمرسی

----------


## parand60

فکر چندان لازم نباشه یه تعریف جامع از پروژه همین ابتدای کار بکنیم. میشه ماژول های مختلفیو الان شروع کرد و.......ادامه ماجرا
بذارین کار شروع بشه ، به مرور زمان تکمیل میشه.........انشاالله
ما ایرانیا یه عادت بد داریم و اونم اینه که اگه 100 ساعت بهمون وقت بدن 90 ساعتشو برنامه ریزی میکنیم. این غلطه. باید شروع کرد. اولین شبکه جهانی رو که میشناسید. بدون ارسال خطا و هیچ امکان دیگه ای فقط packet ها رو ارسال میکرد. حالا کامل شده و شده این فروم و باقی ماجرا.......
please start

----------


## scorpion_man

با سلام به همه دوستان 
من هم خیلی وقت بود تو این فکر بودم که وقتش چنین پروژه هایی اینجا هم شروع بشه
و از دوستان هم ممنون هستم که این ایده رو آغاز کردن و امیدوارم هر چه زودتر اجرایی بشه
ولی چند نکته رو لازم دیدم هر چند از دیدگاه خودم بیان کنم
1- پروژه های گروهی خودشم در مقیاسهای وسیع که شاید دها برنامه نویس دارن با هم کار میکنن یه کاریه که باید به نحو احسن و هوشمندانه مدیریت بشه
2- چنین پروژه های اول باید توسط چندین نفر که واقعا اجحاف کامل به الگوریتم و ساختارهای برنامه ریزی دارن تحلیل و به صورت کاملا گویا و روشن به صورت چارتها به صورت کلاسیک در بیان
3- چنین برنامه هایی نیاز به update پیوسته دارن بنابر این کلاسها باید به صورت مجزا در سطح والد و مکمل در سطح فرزند در بیان تا بشه به نحو احسن مدیریت و ارث بری کرد
4-هر برنامه نویس به صورت منفرد یا به صورت گروهی وظیفه اجرا و تکمیل کلاسهای مجزا را باید داشته باشند یعنی این طور نباشه که همه روی یه برنامه به صورت مشترک کار بکنند
5- و این نکته که به نظر من خیلی مهم و حیاتی هست ایجاد قاب یا فریم اولیه سیستم هست که باید به صورت هوشمندانه و دقیق طراحی بشه
و چندها مسائل دیگر ...
پس لطف کنن یکی از بزرگواران و استادان و پیشگامان برنامه ریزی مدیریت این پروژه رو عهده دار شن چو به نظر من وقتی یک راه و کاری شروع میشه درست و اصولی برداشتن اون قدم اول موفقیت کل پروژه رو تضمین خواهد کرد 
در آخر هم از همه دوستان واقعا تشکر می کنم که می خوان چنین کاری رو آغاز بکنن
و امیدوار هستم که در این راه بتونم نقش خودم رو به نحو احسن انجام بدم
موفق باشید

----------


## scorpion_man

> فکر چندان لازم نباشه یه تعریف جامع از پروژه همین ابتدای کار بکنیم. میشه ماژول های مختلفیو الان شروع کرد و.......ادامه ماجرا
> بذارین کار شروع بشه ، به مرور زمان تکمیل میشه.........انشاالله
> ما ایرانیا یه عادت بد داریم و اونم اینه که اگه 100 ساعت بهمون وقت بدن 90 ساعتشو برنامه ریزی میکنیم. این غلطه. باید شروع کرد. اولین شبکه جهانی رو که میشناسید. بدون ارسال خطا و هیچ امکان دیگه ای فقط packet ها رو ارسال میکرد. حالا کامل شده و شده این فروم و باقی ماجرا.......
> please start


من از دوست خوبم تشکر می کنم که اینگونه مشتاق به انجام کار هستند
ولی اشکال من و ... همیشه تو این بوده که کارها رو بدونه کارشناسی و تحلیلهای منطقی آغاز میکنیم آخر سرم تو وسطهای کار کار نیمه کاره بدون هیچ نتیجه ای تموم میشه
پس الان هر چقدر تحقیق بشه بهتر از بعد ها خواهد بود 
موفق باشید

----------


## silentrise

اقایون من نمیدونم چی کار می خواهید کنید ولی من قسمتهای کلاس نویسی رو می تونم در حد خودم به دوش بگیرم ...لطفا پس از نتیجه گیری من رو هم خبر کنید....
با سپاس.

----------


## shgroup

این مشکل فقط توسط مدیر تاپیک حل می شه . مدیر باید یک موضوع کامل و جامع معرفی کنه و همه شروع به کار کنند ... لطفا زودتر شروع کنید ...

----------


## beh_develop

من فکر می کنم اگه یه پروژه ساده رو همون اول انتخاب می کریدین تا حالا تموم شده بود.
بهتره یک برنامه خیلی ساده رو شروع کنیم و پیشنهاد من اینه که به صورت زیر سیستم از یکی سیستم کلی باشه. از یکیشون شروع کنیم...

مثلا برنامه انبار بنویسیم ، بعدش برنامه فروش که از اطلاعات برنامه انبار استفاده میکنه ، بعد اونم می تونیم برنامه حسابداریشو بنویسیم.

*خلاصه پیشنهاد من اینه که برنامه انبار بنویسیم*

----------


## hamedgh

من فکر کردم درباره پیشنهاد ها و به این نتیجه رسیدم که کاری کنیم که کمتر شده است 
پروژه اهای مثل انبار داری و .....  زیاد نوشته شده 
اگر دوستان مایل باشند یک سایت طراحی کنیم مثل گوگل سایت سرچ صفحات !!!!!!!!!!
سایتی که حداقل سرچ فارسیش عالی باشه 
اگر دوستان مایلند  بیان جلو   
این پیشنهاد  به نظر سنجی گذاشته می شود  و دوستان قبولی  خود اعلام کنند  


یا علی ...............

----------


## once4ever

روز *شنبه اول دیماه* تمام موضوعاتی که گفته شده (چه درست چه غلط) به نظرسنجی گذاشته میشه و پروژه ای که درصد قابل قبولی آورد انتخاب میشه
نکته 1: اگر هیچکدام رای کافی نیاوردند همه موافق هستید که به این نتیجه میرسیم که هنوز موضوع مناسبی برای این کار گروهی Open Source مطرح نشده!
نکته 2: به رای گذاشتن به این معنی نیست که دیگه موضوعی پیشنهاد نشه.

لطفا تا اون روز تمام پیشنهاداتتون بنویسید.
ممنون

----------


## hassan razavi

> روز *شنبه اول دیماه* تمام موضوعاتی که گفته شده (چه درست چه غلط) به نظرسنجی گذاشته میشه و پروژه ای که درصد قابل قبولی آورد انتخاب میشه
> نکته 1: اگر هیچکدام رای کافی نیاوردند همه موافق هستید که به این نتیجه میرسیم که هنوز موضوع مناسبی برای این کار گروهی Open Source مطرح نشده!
> نکته 2: به رای گذاشتن به این معنی نیست که دیگه موضوعی پیشنهاد نشه.
> 
> لطفا تا اون روز تمام پیشنهاداتتون بنویسید.
> ممنون


کاملا موافق هستم. تا یکم دیماه مشخص بشه که کدام یک از پروژه های مطرح شده شروع بشه (با رای گیری)  و یا اینکه هنوز موضوع مناسبی نیست و در سال جدید دوباره موضوع رو مطرح کنیم

----------


## shgroup

خوبه منم موافقم . اما به این شرط که این تاریخ تغییر نکنه .
پیشنهاد من برنامه ای برای دبیرخانه (سازمان یا ارگان یا هر جایی مثلا دانشگاه ) فرقی نمی کنه ...
البته باید کمی اطلاعات در مورد نیازهای یک دبیرخانه جمع آوری کرد .
به نظر من یک پروژه جالب و جدید و پر محتوا می شه ...

----------


## ali_divsalar

من کلیه نظرات ارائه شده را مشاهده کردم. هر کسی یه راه کاری داده و همه بدون استثناء از این طرح استقبال کردند. بعضی از ضعف کار تیمی تو ایران گفتند و بعضی دنبال موضوع گشتند و بعضی هم انتقاداتی داشتند. 

اول اینکه هیچ کار تیمی بدون مدیر پروژه نتیجه مطلوبی نمی گیره ( مخصوصا کار تیمی که تعداد اعضاء زیاده و به قول بعضی دوستان فاصله ها زیاد) از اینرو معرفی یه مدیر که گروه رو هدایت کنه ضروریه
تا حداقل برای شروع کار که انتخاب موضوعه. طبیعتا در این مورد مدیر سایت و در صورت عدم تمایل ایشان، یکی از پیشکسوتان مناسب به نظر می رسند.




> کاملا موافق هستم. تا یکم دیماه مشخص بشه که کدام یک از پروژه های مطرح شده شروع بشه (با رای گیری)  و یا اینکه هنوز موضوع مناسبی نیست و در سال جدید دوباره موضوع رو مطرح کنیم



دوم اینکه جهت عدم اتلاف وقت ، تمام سیستم های پیشنهادی بطور یکجا تعریف و با اکثریت ارا انتخاب شوند

----------


## Emad499

با اینکه در حال نوشتن 3 تا برنامه هم زمان هستم .
می تونم کمی وقت بزارم

----------


## scorpion_man

با سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
من در حال اجرای یه پروژه موتور جستجو هستم که خیلی خوب هم داره پیش میره اگه واقعا میخواهید یه پروژه موتور جستجو رو به صورت Open Source شروع کنید من کاملا آماده هستم و همه جور آماده همکاری هستم فقط لطفا هر کاری رو میخواهید شروع کنید کاملا کلاسیک شروع کنید و از ریخت و پاش کد جلوگیری کنید که این هم با مدیریت جامع یکی از دوستان و پیشکسوتان حتما محقق خواهد شد

----------


## scorpion_man

یه مساله ای هم که هست این همه پرسی شماست که من کمی با مشکل می بینم
اگه واقعا می خواهید یه پروژه برنامه نویسی شروع کنید خوب برنامه نویس هم به زبان انگلیسی تسلط داره هم به فارسی که فرقی به حال برنامه نمیکنه من گزینه های خیلی مفیدتری رو میبینم که میتونستید به همه پرسی بزارید مثل پروژه desktop application باشه یا web application یا مثلا پروژه به چه زبان برنامه نویسی شروع بشه C#‎,vb,delphi,C++‎,php ,... که میتونست این اول راه خیلی از مشکلات و سوالات رو حل بکنه
موفق باشید

----------


## sinpin

> یه مساله ای هم که هست این همه پرسی شماست که من کمی با مشکل می بینم
> اگه واقعا می خواهید یه پروژه برنامه نویسی شروع کنید خوب برنامه نویس هم به زبان انگلیسی تسلط داره هم به فارسی که فرقی به حال برنامه نمیکنه من گزینه های خیلی مفیدتری رو میبینم که میتونستید به همه پرسی بزارید مثل پروژه desktop application باشه یا web application یا *مثلا پروژه به چه زبان برنامه نویسی شروع بشه C#‎,vb,delphi,C++‎,php ,...* که میتونست این اول راه خیلی از مشکلات و سوالات رو حل بکنه
> موفق باشید


فکر میکنم چون این تاپیک در تالار سی شارپ مطرح شده نظر مشترک دوستان در مورد زبان برنامه نویسی مشخص باشه.

----------


## sinpin

> یه مساله ای هم که هست این همه پرسی شماست که من کمی با مشکل می بینم
> اگه واقعا می خواهید یه پروژه برنامه نویسی شروع کنید خوب برنامه نویس هم به زبان انگلیسی تسلط داره هم به فارسی که فرقی به حال برنامه نمیکنه من گزینه های خیلی مفیدتری رو میبینم که میتونستید به همه پرسی بزارید مثل پروژه* desktop application باشه یا web application* یا مثلا پروژه به چه زبان برنامه نویسی شروع بشه C#‎,vb,delphi,C++‎,php ,... که میتونست این اول راه خیلی از مشکلات و سوالات رو حل بکنه
> موفق باشید


در تایید فرمایش دوستمون، در چنین مواردی پیاده سازی بصورت Web based میتونه مفیدتر باشه. چون هرکس و از هر جایی میتونه مقدار پیشرفت کار رو ببینه و ...

----------


## once4ever

انشاالله *شنبه ظهر* موضوعات به نظر سنجی گذاشته میشوند (با همکاری یکی از مدیران فروم)
1. موضوعات بدون درنظر گرفتن درستی یا غلط بودن نوشته شدند
2. میزان درصد قطعی هست نه اکثریت

*موضوعات (به ترتیب تاریخ ثبت)*
_ برنامه برای شهرداری های کل کشور 
1
_ برنامه حسابداری آنلاین 
1 2

 CRM - Customer Relationship Managment 
1

_ فروم WinApp 
1
2

_ دانشگاه مجازی 
_ کتابخانه انلاین
1

Instace Messaging Service 
1

ERP
1
2

Email Client
1


_ مدیریت کامل فروشگاه 
1
2

_ پروژه موتور جستجو
1

_ مجتمع تجاری مجازی
1

*پیشنهاد:*
- چند نفر به عنوان تیم مدیریت انتخاب بشوند که تمام موضوعات پوشش داده بشه و زمان تقسیم بشه (خیلی از دوستان و اساتید این تاپیک لایق نمیدونند نمیدونم چرا!! )

- برای اینکه باز تکرار نشه اینجا قسمت C#‎.net هست و زبان برنامه نویسی مشخص هست
برنامه به احتمال زیاد از هردو قسمت win app و web app استفاده میکنه و لازم نیست که هرکسی به این دو موضوع مسلط باشه.

- به نظر من هنوز برای تشکیل گروه زمان احتیاج هست

----------


## mohsenns5

خواهشمندم پیشنهاد بنده رو نیز اضافه نمایید:
یک سایت که به صورت یک مجتمع تجاری مجازی عمل میکنه. یعنی برای فروشگاهها و شرکتها و خلاصه تمام جاهایی که به نوعی خدماتی ارائه میدهند بتوانند خدمات و اجناس خود را با تعداد و مشخصات لازم در آن ثبت کنند و مشتری با انتخاب نوع خدمات و سیستم پرداخت الکترونیکی با دادن آدرس آنرا دریافت کند. درسته که نمونه هایی از اون وجود داره اما ما این کارو به امید این میخوایم انجام بدیم که الکترونیکی شدن کارهای روزمره مانعی به نام نبود بودجه رو نداشته باشه. چون اگه این برنامه خوب جواب بده میشه در همه ی شهرها از اون استفاده کرد و کمکی برای پیشرفت جامعه باشه. بنده تفکرات زیادی در این مورد دارم که هر کی خواست میتونم بیشتر توضیح بدم. یادتون باشه که مشابه این وجود داره اما کار ما چون اپن سورسه خیلی فرق میکنه و واقعا میشه باهاش هم ما پیشرفت کنیم هم جامعه ی مصرف کننده.
حالا هر پروژه ای که رای آورد منم پایه م.

----------


## سار

من با CRM - Customer Relationship Managment موافقم.
بد نیست دوستان هم یه برسی رو CRM بکنن

----------


## ARA

خوب کجا باید نظر بدیم 

صندوق رای کو پس 
فیلم برداران و خبرنگاران کجا که از رای انداختن من عکس بگیرند 
 :گیج: 

دوستان عزیز خوب یک  رای گیری بگذارین اون بالا دیگه

----------


## once4ever

موضوعات اضافه شد
چون فقط 10عنوان میشد اضافه کرد پس بعضی موضوعات نگذاشتم (اما اگر لازم بود میشه تغییر داد فعلا)
حتما شرح هرموضوع بخونید و بعد نظر بدهید چون عنوان بعضی موضوعات گویا نیست

ممنون

----------


## mr_moghimkhani

لطفاً اگر مهلتی هم برای این نظرسنجی تعیین بشه دیگه خیلی خوب میشه. در اینصورت اون روز موعود همه چیز معلوم میشه که آیا موضوعی به اندازه کافی رای اورده یا اینکه نیازمند زمان بیشتر برای رای گیری و یا نیازمند موضوعات جدید خواهیم بود.
با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## ARA

من میخواستم به این دوتا رای بدم ولی انگار فقط میتونم به یکی رای بدم 
برنامه حسابداری آنلای
CRM - Customer Relationship Managment

----------


## shgroup

مدیر تاپیک لطفا مدت زمان نظر سنجی را زودتر تعیین کنید .
یا حداقل می تونید با تعداد رای و درصد آن پروژه منتخب را تعیین کنید.
یعنی مثلا بگید هر پروژه ای که با فلان درصد یا به این تعداد رای رسید اون انتخاب می شه.
هرچه زودتر پروژه انتخاب بشه بهتره ...

مرسی

----------


## aspnet_22

من فکر می کنم  که تمام پروژه های فوق خوبند .امیدوارم که مدیر محترم تاپیک نام پروژه و نحوه و زمان اغاز ان را زودتر مشخص نمایند 
با تشکر

----------


## once4ever

زمان تا پایان این ماه هست (خوبه؟)
برای میزان هم باید بگم که به این دلیل رای گیری عمومی کردم که نوع کاربران هم مشخص بشه.
(به هر حال سابقه کاربران تاثیر گذار هست)

دوستانی که "برنامه برای شهرداری های کل کشور" انتخاب کردید کدام یک از شماها اطلاعات کافی درمورد شهرداریها و الزامات همچین پروژه ای دارید؟! (لطفا فقط کسانی که اطلاعات دارند پاسخ این سوال بدهند)
ممنون

----------


## hassan razavi

مهلت رای گیری عالیه ولی لطفا تمدیدش نکنید. 
با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## golagha_program

من یه پیشنهاد دارم.
همه این پروژه ها خوب هستند.
ولی تو تخصص همه نیست.
من می گم همه برنامه ها رو بصورت کد باز شروع کنیم.برنامه هایی که بچه ها تخصصش را دارند توش ثبت نام کنن اونایی هم که تخصصش رو ندارند براشون یه کلاس آموزشی میشه تا قدرت خدشون رو بالا ببرند بعد وارد کار می شن و کمک میکنن
برای هر برنامه یکی مدیر پروژه بشه. یک نفرم مدیر کل کار.
در آخر میبینیم همه برنامه ها رو نوشتیم توی همه مباحث برنامه نویسی هم وارد شدیم

----------


## shgroup

چرا چند وقته کسی واسه این تاپیک نظر یا رای به موضوعات نمی ده .... ؟
این تاپیک فراموش نشه << تاپیک خوبیه >> once4ever اگه صلاح می دونی رای گیری رو تمومش کن ؟

----------


## aminM#

اگه AntiVirus یا FireWall هم توی رای گیری اضافه بشه خیلی عالیه

----------


## mr_moghimkhani

با اجازه همه دوستان، این تاپیک فراموش شده رو از برگه (به قول همین سایت) *7* به برگه 1 منتقل کردم تا شاید یاداوری بشه که مهلت تموم شده و نیز اگر کسی میخواد نظر بده اینکار را بکنه.
با آرزوی موفقیت.

----------


## once4ever

خوب مهلت رای گیری تمام شد!!!
من تو پست قبلیم از کسانی که به برنامه شهرداری رای داده بودن خواسته بودم که هرکدام که اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارند معرفی کنند تا بهتر به مستندات و سایر موارد بپردازیم. اما...
میخوام که تا پایان تاریخ کنکور ارشد این تاپیک کار خاصی انجام نده جز نظر گرفتن و رای گیری تا بعد از اون یه سری اقدامات عملی تری ( مخصوصا تقسیم وضایف و آشنایی ) انجام بگیره.
امیدوارم این حرکتی که باهم شروع کردیم به خوبی به سرانجام برسه
ممنون

----------


## application_13

سلام.
تکلیف پروژه های دیگه چی؟
مثلا به جز برنامه شهرداری موتور جستجو هم آماره بهتری نسبت به بقیه داره.

----------


## saied_genius

با سلام خدمت دوستان

در کارهای نجومی فوق پیشرفته ، روشی هست برای یافتن موجودات زنده فرازمینی .

در این روش با استفاده از دریافت اطلاعات (امواج رسیده از خارج از زمین) اقدام به آنالیز آنها جهت رسیدن به هدف نهایی انجام می شود.
این روش را SETI و این کار را پروژه SETI نام گذاری کرده اند.

چون حجم اطلاعاتی دریافتی بیش از تصور شد ، اقدام به کار جدیدی نمودند.

در این روش از یکا یک کاربران علاقمند به این کار دعوت می شود تا در سایت مورد نظر ، پس از اشتراک رایگان ، اقدام به دریافت و دانلود یک نرم افزار کوچک نمایند و آن را بر روی سیستم خود نصب کنند . کار برنامه: بر اساس تقسیم بندی های قبلی اطلاعات دریافت شده، این اطلاعات را بین کاربران تقسیم می کنند تا هنگامی که کامپیوتر شما در حالت بیکاری است ، و CPU استفاده نمی شود اقدام به پردازش این اطلاعات می نماید و آنها را به صورت پردازش شده و مرتب شده ذخیره می نماید. هنگامی که شما به اینترنت وصل می شوید ، این اطلاعات به محل اصلی انتقال داده می شوند و در کنار مابقی اطلاعات پردازش شده در جای اصلی خود قرار میگیرد.

مزیت این روش: به جای استفاده از یک ابر رایانه خیلی قدرتمند و هزینه های گزاف برای این کار ، از کامپیوترهای معمولی کاربران جهت عملیات پردازش استفاده می شود بدون صرف هزینه.

هدف از مطرح کردن این مطلب: با توجه به پروژه عظیمی که مد نظر دارید ، به نظر من ، اگر می خواهید واقعاً این کار را تا انتها ادامه دهید 100% نیاز به یک ابر رایانه خواهد شد . ولی با این روش می توانید با یک نرم افزار خیلی سبک که بر روی هر سیستم نصب می شود ، هر کاربری که به سایت سرور جهت کار خود متصل می شود ، عملیات پردازش کارهای خود را با کامپیوتر خود انجام دهد و نتیجه را برای سرور ارسال نماید تا از فشار کار بر روی سرور بکاهد ، در کنار کاهش مابقی هزینه ها. البته از دیگر کارهای انجام شده در این روش نیز می توان برای استفاده در اینگونه کارهای گروهی الهام گرفت.

و به نظر من اولین قدم در پیشرفت هر کاری خلاقیت است.

این فقط یک نظر بود ، امیدوارم که از خواندن این مطلب استفاده لازم را ببرید.

با امید موفقیت برای یکا یک شما عزیزان. :چشمک:

----------


## محسن س

سلام 
نظر من اینه که همچین برنامه ای کاملی باعث میشه 
بازار نرم افزاری رو خراب کنه و هر بچه ای بتونه از اون سوء استفاده کنه ور داره ببره پیش اوستاشو هی کلاس بزاره 
و ظمنا همچین کار گنده ای نیاز شدید به مدیریت نرم افزار با رشنال رز هم داره
ولی منافع زیادی هم برای اعضاء داره 
من پیشنهاد می کنم که مثلا اول کلیاتش رو مشخص کنیم بعد هر قسمت رو جدا گانه شرح بدیم و طراحی کنیم مثلا برای قسمت گزارشگیریش بگیم ما این پارامتر هارو داریم کیا می تونن برای این یک گزارشگیری بنویسند و بعد از بین اونا بهترین رو انتخاب کنیم ولی به نظر من همچین کاری امکان پذیر نیست با این وجو اگه شروع کردین مارم خبر کنین (من می دونستم موفق نمی شیم)
یه چیزه دیگه اصلا چه توجیه اقتصادی داره که همچین کاری بکنید

----------


## hamedgh

اگر کسی نمی خواهد پروژه را ادامه دهد من خودم یکی را که پیشنهاد دادم را شروع می کنم
دوستانی که می خواهند به پیوندند همین جا اعلام امادگی کنند
من پروژه دانشگاه مجازی را عنوان کردم که قبلا قسمت انتخاب واحد و آزمون الکترونیکی را 
را نوشته ام حالا من برای تکمیل قسمت ارائه دروس و تشکیل کلاس اینترنتی و انجمن برای ان 
و مدیریت کامل آموزش را با کمک هم می خواهم  به انجام برسانیم 
دوستان علاقمند می توانند همین جا اعلام امادگی کنند

----------


## hassan razavi

دوست عزیز بهتره شما یک پروژه رو انتخاب کنید و بنویسید ، بعد source  رو بگذارید (تا اینجا تازه میشه شروع Open source ). از اینجا به بعدش دوستان بر روی source شماتغییرات رو اعمال میکنند و  Version های مختلف رو میدند بیرون.
اینجوری خیلی سریعتر به نتیجه میرسید.

----------


## hamedgh

> دوست عزیز بهتره شما یک پروژه رو انتخاب کنید و بنویسید ، بعد source  رو بگذارید (تا اینجا تازه میشه شروع Open source ). از اینجا به بعدش دوستان بر روی source شماتغییرات رو اعمال میکنند و  Version های مختلف رو میدند بیرون.
> اینجوری خیلی سریعتر به نتیجه میرسید.


قرار نیست تحت لیسانس GNU پروژه بنویسیم 
سورسش هم قرار نیست بدهیم بیرون گفتم با علاقه مندان پروژه را شروع کنیم 
و تا مرحله فروش ان را پیش ببریم و سودش هم تقسیم کنیم 

و سورسش هم پیش کسانیکه ان را گسترش می دهند می ماند نه کسی دیگر 
این جور برنامه ها احتیاج به تحلیل دارد نمی شود هر کسی از راه رسید پروژه را دستکاری کند

و یا سیستم عامل لینکوس هم نیست که برایش بخواهی درایور بنویسی

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من هم دوست دارم این پروژه زودتر شروع بشه
مهم همکاری بچه هاست نه نوع پروژه و...
حامد جان من هستم تا اونجایی که وقت بهم اجازه بده.

----------


## hack.ir

پیشنهاد می کنم web aplication ای شبیه به sourceforge.net نوشته بشه تا زیر بنای کد منبع باز تشکیل بشه. تا جایی که اطلاع دارم سورس کد یا پروژه open source مشابه اون موجود نیست.

فکر کنم انجام پروژه های گروهی در ایران خیلی ساده نباشه چون روحیه کار گروهی تو فرهنگ ما ضعیفه.

اون موقعی که توی مدرسه به ما می گفتن رو دستتو سفت بگیر بقل دستی نقاشی تو نبینه، تو ژاپن یه دیوار رو می دادن دست بچه های یه کلاس با هم روی اون نقاشی بکشن !

نکته مهم اینکه چون قانون درست و حسابی کپی رایت تو ایران نداریم اصلاً رو منافع مادی اون حساب نکنید اما تجربه کار گروهی اون ارزشمنده. مطلب زیر کمی کمک کننده است :

http://www.hack.ir/index.php?topic=288.msg679#msg679

موفق باشید

----------


## bachebahal_1363

سلام خدمت دوستان 
می دونین به نظر من از زمانی که کلاس هایی جهت آموزش در سایت گذاشته شده و علاقمندان به اون کلاس ها مراجعه می کنند پس این سایت پتانسیل این رو داره که هر ماهه یا حتی هر هفته یک روز رو به گردهمایی هایی اختصاص بده که دوستان علاقمند به کار گروهی در اون شرکت کنند و به صورت face to face با هم برخورد داشته نظرات و پیشنهادات خودشون رو ارائه بدن . به نظر شما کل این تاپیک رو نمی شد در یک روز مطرح کرد و حتی تعداد بیشتری جواب از دوستان گرفت ؟
7 ماهه این تاپیک بدون حتی یک نتیجه گیری کوچولو همین طور داره ادامه پیدا می کنه ؟
و البته هر کی از این تاپیک بازدید می کنه فقط به کلمه « منم پایم ، من این کار رو خیلی دوست دارم ، منم هستم اما وقت ندارم ، اگه کارام تموم شد ما هم هستیم » این جملاتی هست که به کرات در این تاپیک تکرار و تکرار می شه و بطبع نه اینکه هیچ نتیجه ای در بر نداره و نداشته فقط به طول و عرض این تاپیک اضافه می کنه و خالی از هیچ محتوایی هست . 
در مورد اینکه چه برنامه ای بنویسیم به نظر شما تا کی باید برنامه های حسابداری ، کتابداری ، انبارداری ، فروشگاهی ، اغذیه و تمام برنامه ایی از این قبیل که فقط و فقط دارن تکرار می شن بدون هیچ محتوای اضافی ؟
تا به حال کسی نشسته و به این فکر کنه که چرا ما Component های فارسی خیلی کم داریم ؟
چرا کسی به دنبال ایده های ناب و دسته اول نیست ؟
چرا عادت کردیم به اینکه فقط دنبال تکرار باشیم ؟
به نظر من حتی واسه شروع هم که شده بیخیال برنامه هایی مانند مثال هایی که بالا زدم بشیم و کمی قوی تر حرکت کنیم . 
یعنی ما واقعا نمی تونیم WPF بنویسیم ؟
یعنی ما واقعا نمی تونیم Component بنویسیم ؟
این گونه برنامه نویسی ها خلاقانه و همجنین بدون تکرار هستند . 
Component نویسی حس خلاقیت رو افزایش می ده و برنامه نویس خودش مستقیما درگیر نوشتن کد هست نه اینکه فقط به Copy , paste کردن کدهایی که از این طرف و اون طرف جمع کرده باشه . 
چرا و تاکی باید دنبال قطعه کدهایی باشیم که خارجی ها برای ارتباط با سخت افزار برای ما می نویسند باشیم ؟
چرا تبادل اطلاعات بین نرم افزار نویس و سخت افزار کار اینقدر در ایران ما ضعیف هست ؟
لازم به پاسخ به این سوالات نیست فقط دنبال چاره باشید . 
فکر می کنم تمامی دوستان 4 ساعتی در هفته وقت یک گردهمایی کوچیک در این شهر بزرگ و پرپتانسیل تهران داشته باشیم .

----------


## sinpin

--- تمام پستهایی که نامرتبط با موضوع تاپیک و یا بنوعی دلسرد کننده بودند حذف شدند. ---

اما اگه قراره کاری انجام بشه بهتره ابتدا یکنفر (مثلا آغازگر تاپیک: آقای once4ever) شروع و حداقل یک یا چند سیستم رو تجریه و تحلیل کرده و خروجی طراحی (: بصورت دیاگرامهای UML) را برای بحث بیشتر و توافق نهایی همینجا آپلود کنند.
دوستان علاقمند به مشارکت نیز میتوانند؛ ضمن معرفی و توافق بر یک استاندارد در نحوه ی پیاده سازی، مطابق با طراحی نهایی تقسیم وظایف نموده و بخشی از آن را جهت پیاده سازی تقبل کنند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## jalil_m

نمي خوايد شروع كنيد ؟

نظر خواهي بسه ديگه.زودتر شروع كنيد.

----------


## daskar

*با درو د و تشکر ویژه*
*منم هستم* 
*بطور کلی در شهرداری برنامه های زیادی استفاده میشود که گه گاهی بعضیها شون مجتمع و یک پارچه هستند و بعضی ها هم منرفد ولی این هم بسته به بودجه شهرداری و قدرت خرید اون شهرداری و مشاوره آنها داره مثلاً در شهرداری یک شهر کوچک با منابع مالی پایین قطعاً توان خرید یک برنامه مجتمع رو نداره مگر از طریق مدیریت شهر و روستا در استانداری خریداری و در اختیار انها قرار گیر که این هم معمولاً مشکلات خاص خود را دارد عدم تفکر ثابت و کارشناسی و ... ولی از جمله برنامه های شهرداری ها میتوان به برنامه های ذیل که هرکدام داستان خودشون رو دارن و تجزیه تحلیلهای خودشون* *را من نمیدونم ما رو کدوم بخش میخوایم کار کنیم به هر حال من با اطلاعات و تجربیاتی که داشتم حدودی رو بصورت مختصر در ذیل مشخص کردم که کامل نیست و در ریز شدن جای تامل و بررسی دارد.* 
*با تشکر مجدد منتظر تماس جهت همکاری هستم .*

*1-**برنامه دبیرخانه و اتوماسیون اداری* 
1-1-دفتر دبیرخانه – قابلیت اسکن –کار با قلم نوری – دریافت هر گونه فایل ضمیمه – کار میکروفن و ..
1-2-کارتابل دبیرخانه – صندوق ورودی – خروجی – ذخیره موقت -ارسال موقت ثبت و ....
1-3-کارتابل شخصی – صندوق ورودی – خروجی – ذخیره موقت -ارسال موقت ثبت و .... بایگانی شخصی و .... 
1-4-گردش کار و...
1-5-مدیریت ملاقاتها .....
1-6-مدیرت آرشیو .....
*2-**حسابداری* 
2-1- حسابداری و ...
2-2- اموال و ...
2-3- انبار و ...
2-4- چک و ...
2-5- قابلیت ارتباط با برنامه درآمدهای عمومی و کارگزینی ...
*3-**درآمدهای عمومی* 
3-1- برنامه ثبت کدهای درآمدی و وصولی انواع عوارضها (اعم از نوسازی و ..)
3-2- برنامه عوارض خودرو .....
3-3- برنامه دریافت عوارض و صدور قبضهای بهاء خدمات عمومی و ...
*4-**سیستم پرسنلی و کارگزینی* 
4-1- ثبت اطلاعات پرسنلی – فرزندان – تحت تکفل – وضعیت ایثار گری و ....
4-2- صدور حکم ماموریت و مرخصی – مانده مرخصی و ماموریت و ....
4-3- صدور احکام کارگزینی قراردادی – رسمی – پیمانی اطلاحیه و ....
4-4- ثبت سوابق خدمتی و آموزشی و ماموریتها – ارتقاع شغل و ...
*5-**برنامه شناسنامه آموزشی* 
5-1- شامل برگزاری دوره های اموزشی و سیمینارها و ..... 
*6-**برنامه نوسازی و املاک* 
6-1- ثبت اطلاعات ممیزی املاک و مشاغل صدور قبض عوارض و وصولی و ...
6-2- ارتباط با برنامه فنی و شهرسازی و ....
*7-برنامه فنی و شهرسازی (تقریباً مهم ترین بخش شهرداری )*
7-1- ثبت اطلاعات ممیزی برابر فرمها تایید شده وزارت کشور شامل اطلاعات مالک – ملک – موقعیت – اطلاعات ساختمانی – قیمتهای پشت جبهه جلو جبهه – بر – کرورکی – اطلاعات کمیسیونهای ماده صد – ماده77- تنظیم قراردادها – توافقات و ....
7-2- قابلیت اتصال یا دارای بایگانی الکترونیک به منظور دیدن پروندهها 
7-3- قابلیت کار و دریافت با برنامه های نظیر اتوکد – GIS
7-4- قابلیت اتصال و دریافت از اینترنت و کیوسکهای اطلاع رسانی و sms
7-5- چند کاربره و بصورت گردش کار Work Flow
7-6- و .....

----------


## hassan_h

یه برنامه بنویسیم که تمام که از طریق اینترنت تمام شعب یه سازمان رو به هم متصل کنه مثلا کلیه اداره کاریابی کل کشور رو به هم متصل که بتونن اطالاعات آماری خودشون رو به مرکز اداره کار بفرستن ویا از همدیگه نیرو بگیرن این کار عملا با وب سرویس و فرم اپلیکشن قابل اجرا هستش ----من و دوستم برای یه سازمانی داریم این کار رو انجام می دیم !

----------


## sas523

ايراني جماعت هر كاري و بخواد مي تونه انجام بده 

ديگه خودمون به تواناييهاي خودمون كه واقفيم

هر پروژه اي خواستين انجام بديد من هستم

فقط با برنامه پيش بريم و مرتب و بدونيم كه گرچه سخت اما ميشه.

----------


## ultrap30

چرا مسئله ای که توی کشورهای پیشرفته از همه بیشتر اهمیت داره الآن باید چند ماه خاک بخوره و به برگه 64 ام برسه.

یک پروژه خوب و قوی می تونه مرورگر اینترنت باشه.

----------

